# Bet you've never seen this done with a bike chain before (art)...



## WeakMite (May 11, 2004)

The artists name is Young-Deok Seo.

Images from this page: The Sculptures of Young-Deok Seo


----------



## MTBCanuck (May 19, 2011)

Perfection? Perhaps.


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

wow,


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

where is my chain lube at.....those pictures are turning me on!


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

I'd hit that!


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

I wonder how these were made.They look much like fashion store manequins (maybe those molds were used somehow to get the shape).A very original idea to use chains though 

Marko


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Very cool.


----------



## gomer hardtale (Jul 2, 2008)

that's pretty cool


----------



## AndyN (Jan 12, 2004)

Amazing


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

H1n1!


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

*Here's a video of one of his exhibits....*

I am humbled by his talent.


----------



## Hermosa (Aug 21, 2007)

I wonder how much that thing weighs!


----------



## grantw9066 (Jun 6, 2007)

The perfect women, except for the missing extremities and all.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Very cool! I think I have thrown away or recycled enough chains to create one of those exhibitions. Would be nice to know where to send the sculptor my old chains so they could have a second life.


----------



## rowe925 (Nov 30, 2011)

How? And how many chains are in that room?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

very cool!!
(shared)


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Pretty cool thanks for sharing! Though not as extravagant, this made me think of my cell screen saver.


----------



## willywilly (Mar 19, 2011)

wow, those sculptures are amazing. that's taking it to a whole another level.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

More bike art (sent from a Japanese friend in Taiwan).


----------



## emptybe_er (Jan 15, 2006)

I received a bottle-opener constructed of bike-chain (handle) and a segment of chainring (opener) for Christmas one year - it was made by "Resource Revival" in Oregon. I've also seen a purse made of discarded (rubber) tubes and tire-segments stitched together by a friend's girlfriend - she was a punker-chick who wore moon-boots and stuff so it worked out - think Harajuku-girl....


----------



## RidinLou (Sep 5, 2011)

Those are kewl, going to have to watch video and hope construction method is mentioned. 

Hope he has a supply of bad links.


----------



## Climber Rob (Jul 14, 2011)

Awesome. Thanks.


----------



## GreenBonty (Feb 11, 2004)

Really nice!


----------



## gridtalker (Dec 7, 2006)

WeakMite said:


> The artists name is Young-Deok Seo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats good wow


----------



## hvmtb (Nov 6, 2011)

You don't have to be an artist to appreciate this work. Simply amazing.


----------



## erosive (May 15, 2009)

*Bernd Weinmayer*










WB - weinmayer Glasarbeiten

Amazing stuff!


----------



## Orthoguy (Dec 4, 2011)

Holy cats, that's fantastic!


----------



## GottaGo (Sep 29, 2006)

Very awesome! I am constantly amazed a human genius. How did that guy (?) come about working with old bike chains to make such sculptures? I would love to have one of those.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

this is really kindling my amputee fetish.

my lbs uses chains as drawer handles. Also a fork for the toilet paper holder.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Did he degreased his chains before or just wipe them ?


----------



## ubd1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

Amazing


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Other than on a bike that is the absolute coolest use of a bike chain I have ever seen.


----------



## Endoman68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Wow! His work is amazing! :thumbsup:


----------



## Xcisok (Jul 12, 2011)

Hutch3637 said:


> Pretty cool thanks for sharing! Though not as extravagant, this made me think of my cell screen saver.


Hey Hutch, Do you know where you can buy this from ?

After something like this for my mancave


----------



## The Grouch (Dec 31, 2010)

Very cool.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

i've done a few large sculptures, and detail is everything. that dude definitely has the little details down. i wish i had thought of something like that when i was in school, but i stuck mainly to marble and other rocks because nobody else was doing it.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

my money; take it.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

Hutch3637 said:


> Pretty cool thanks for sharing! Though not as extravagant, this made me think of my cell screen saver.


nice, like that.


----------

